# Don't Sell Your Used Cellphone Until You Read This



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Does factory-resetting your smartphone delete all your embarrassing photos? Many people who resell or pass on their used smartphones use the built-in factory-reset feature to delete their personal info. But many studies, most recently by Prague-based security company Avast, have shown that a factory reset may not be enough.
> 
> In this study, Avast's experts bought 20 Android smartphones on eBay, some rooted and some not, which on the surface appeared to have been wiped of data and restored to factory settings. But by using some simple digital forensics tools, the experts were able to unearth everything from anime porn to nude selfies to sensitive financial data on these supposedly clean phones.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My sister forgot to do this on the ipod she gave me. I made my own account etc and thought she reset it all but guess she just delete. If I want to do a restore of the ipod I can restore the other accounts. So not sure what was not don't right but guess it know the ID of the ipod and that other info comes up.


----------

